# Test E Tren E dosage



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi I heard if you do test and tren that they fight for same receptors but because tren is 5 time stronger tren wins anyways so there is no reason of doing high doses of test

So if I do tren 400 per week and test 750 per week would I waste test e or?...

Thanks


----------



## NickR24 (Sep 9, 2009)

benki11 said:


> Hi I heard if you do test and tren that they fight for same receptors but because tren is 5 time stronger tren wins anyways so there is no reason of doing high doses of test
> 
> So if I do tren 400 per week and test 750 per week would I waste test e or?...
> 
> Thanks


im only running 400mg tri test and 200mg tren E at the moment and making great gains, but it is my first tren course.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

You could get away with running 250mg test


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Iv tried both ways, 500mg Test 200mg Tren and 250mg Test and 400mg Tren. The biggest gains were with the test and the usual good feeling whilst on test. The more Tren cycle, better quality gains, but not as much as prev, better strength gains.


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

im running sust 500g and tren 250 loving it great results while dieting


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

So does t matter if more test or more tren


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Would it be A good idea to shoot the test on one day of the week then the tren later on in the week, so that the receptors don't get saturated by all the tren if they were to be taken at the same time?? Any1 lol?


----------



## SWIPS (Jan 30, 2012)

Rav212 said:


> Would it be A good idea to shoot the test on one day of the week then the tren later on in the week, so that the receptors don't get saturated by all the tren if they were to be taken at the same time?? Any1 lol?


bump


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

benki11 said:


> So does t matter if more test or more tren


It doesnt really matter. Youll need to run atleast a TRT dose of test though


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

benki11 said:


> Hi I heard if you do test and tren that they fight for same receptors but because tren is 5 time stronger tren wins anyways so there is no reason of doing high doses of test
> 
> So if I do tren 400 per week and test 750 per week would I waste test e or?...
> 
> Thanks


Both will be in the body for 14 days, so shooting them on different days wont affect anything mate


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

iv just done 1g of test e an 500mg of tri-tren and was very good, probley the best


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

What I am afraid is waste Test some people on saying that because they fighting for same receptors and if I use 750 test and 400 tren receptors will get filled by tren and just some test because there are only so much of receptors anyway so rest of test will convert to esterogen????????????

Is this true and if it is I ll be wasting a lot of test and giving my self bad sides??

But before lads would always do more test then tren and recently it all change?


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

jaypricel19 said:


> iv just done 1g of test e an 500mg of tri-tren and was very good, probley the best


Had you many side effects ?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

NI just finished in the end 1g Tren and 300mg test a week. No negative sides other than mental ones, paranoia. Aggression, OCD type behaviour. These only occurred when I dropped the test dosage down from 600 to 300mg a week though. No libido issues at all. In fact far from it, the more I upped Tren the more horny I got, really aggressive hornyness though. The main issue was my asthma became appalling and cardio reduced to nigh on nothing, calf pumps were insanely painful, 5 minutes walking and I was done.


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

benki11 said:


> Had you many side effects ?


yeah loads, i found it hard to breath and always hot and a few hot flushes, also calf pumps, and night sweats, and hard to sleep.

going back to your other post, is that true about the test and tren fight for respectors? so would you recommends say 400test and 600tren for me next time? (cheaper and less oestrogen)

also i only done that for one month and was taking one (2.5mg) letro everyday coz i got a gyno lump before i started the tren from dbol/test the month before


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

So I ll simplify my question more Test or more Tren???


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

benki11 said:


> So I ll simplify my question more Test or more Tren???


Tren.


----------



## teesside (Mar 28, 2012)

do tren a and tren e have different side effects


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

And if I do more test then tren will strength gains be same????

Or this is just to get less side effects?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

teesside said:


> do tren a and tren e have different side effects


No, but the more unstable blood levels from ace if you don't jab often enough may cause it to appear to have more sides.

Also for the test and Tren strength part, my strength grew equally on more Tren and less test and vice versa.


----------

